# CSV



## GBee (May 1, 2020)

Is there anyone who has received their CSV recently, I applied for mine a month back and I heard someone say they can now take a year or more to be processed. How far true is this?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

GwenBinya said:


> Is there anyone who has received their CSV recently, I applied for mine a month back and I heard someone say they can now take a year or more to be processed. How far true is this?


Where did you submit your application?


----------



## GBee (May 1, 2020)

Zimbabwe


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

GwenBinya said:


> Zimbabwe


Eish. I really wish it comes out quicker, for your sake. But be psychologically prepared to wait for more than a year. Currently those who applied over a year ago havent received their outcomes yet. But once again this process is not consistent it is possible that they may decide to clear back logs. But just dont put yourself under pressure. Just be patient.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

3 weeks and counting for CSV renewal. Applied in RSA. Waiting for outcome.


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

Exactly 20 months waiting for Critical skills , submitted MARCH 2019


----------



## GBee (May 1, 2020)

Lawlani said:


> Exactly 20 months waiting for Critical skills , submitted MARCH 2019


Am shocked that's almost 2yrs ,have you tried inquiring


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

GBee said:


> Is there anyone who has received their CSV recently, I applied for mine a month back and I heard someone say they can now take a year or more to be processed. How far true is this?


1-2 years isn't unheard of when applying from Zimbabwe


----------



## CQE (Nov 12, 2020)

GBee said:


> Am shocked that's almost 2yrs ,have you tried inquiring


I applied around the same as well March 2019, nothing, I have made numerous enquiries - according to them they have not been processing CSV since the lockdown started apparently operations resumed in October and like every other time--keep checking next week


----------



## ITGuyZW (Nov 22, 2020)

Lawlani said:


> Exactly 20 months waiting for Critical skills , submitted MARCH 2019


You might need to enquire. Went there and they are on June 2019 submissions


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

I applied September 2019 still waiting. Dont quit your job while you wait... .


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Just visited VFSGLOBAL Harare they are still on May-June 2019....the struggle is real!!!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

dinema84 said:


> Just visited VFSGLOBAL Harare they are still on May-June 2019....the struggle is real!!!


Hang in there Champ. DHA processes are a proper test for patience.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Went to enquire on my September 2019 CSV application today at VFSGLOBAL Harare, apparently they now working on Jul 2019 applications. However they said they will be prioritising the study visas as varsity about to open.....On the other hand a friend I told to apply for a study visa last year 2020 then later to submit her CSV application from within SA just recieved her CSV after 10weeks from submission date!!! Disclaimer dont do anything illegal it only works when you intend to proceed with your study but trying to also get your CSV. Sooo I'm still waiting on mine.... .


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Apparently July-Aug2019 applications now being processed.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

dinema84 said:


> Apparently July-Aug2019 applications now being processed.


Recieved my CSV this week ....Sep 2019 application.


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

Lawlani said:


> Exactly 20 months waiting for Critical skills , submitted MARCH 2019


Me tooo.. Corporate General manager


----------



## ITGuyZW (Nov 22, 2020)

dinema84 said:


> Recieved my CSV this week ....Sep 2019 application.


Congrats @dinema84 ,,,,Nov 2019 application still waiting


----------



## ITGuyZW (Nov 22, 2020)

https://visa.vfsglobal.com/zwe/en/zaf/news/critical-skills-visa-applicants



*22 July 2021*

All Critical skills visa Applicants and their dependents who submitted their applications in 2019 are required to submit their passports to the VFS Visa application Centers in Harare and Bulawayo without fail before the 4th of August 2021.For more information contact the contact center on numbers provided under contact us


----------

